

Uptodateapp: service to help stay on top of the rubygems your app depends on - johnb
http://uptodateapp.com/

======
scottharveyco
This seems like a pretty good idea that could make dealing with gems a bit
less of a hassle.

Any chance of seeing an example report somewhere?

------
justinfrench
Awesome. This is a pain that all teams have.

